# Breech baby at 32 weeks



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi

Our growth scan today at 32 weeks showed baby is breech and my GP said it is unlikely to change on its own. He said the most likely outcome is a Cesarean at 38 weeks. I am a little disappointed, but know that it is out of my control and I hope I can start to get my head around a C-section. I know all I want is a heealthy happy baby and that what will be, will be, but I do feel a little sad. I don't want to get too stressed and fear baby will sense my mood so I'm trying to find a silver lining - e.g. we will meet baby a little earlier than we thought.

Baby is very active and I wonder if it is trying to move but can't. Could baby be in distress if it is trying to flip round and can't make it?

Is there anything I can do to change baby's position? I have a hospital appt with Obstetrician on Wednesday - are there any questions I should ask? I'm finding it hard to get my head around this.

Many thanks

Ginger xxx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

H

There is no need to worry at this point.  Babies can take up to 36 weeks before they settle down into the position they intend staying in.  If your baby is still breech at 36 weeks, depending on the type of breech, the obstetricians may offer to turn the baby for you. Acupuncture/moxibustion can also help turn babies and this should be started around 34 weeks.

If all fails and he is still breech then yes, a section would be offered and recommended.  At the end of the day, we want a healthy mummy and baby dont't we....

Relax and enjoy your pregnancy while you can!

Jan


----------

